# iMac G3 qui ne s'allume plus



## almighty57 (5 Novembre 2005)

Je vien de récuperer un iMac G3 500, mais il ne s'allume plus.

Le LED du bouton de démarrage s'allume 1s quand je branche le cable d'alim, mais quand j'appui dessus -> rien : juste des petits 'clic clic' venan du disque dur, est une LED +3,3V sur la carte mère qui clignote.
J'ai refait un test en débranchant le disque dur/lecteur cd, mais ca ne change toujours rien.

Sur la carte mère et carte alim rien n'a l'air 'cramé'.

La RAM est ok, le disque dur aussi.
J'ai vérifier la pile, elle a l'air ok. reset carte mère fait.

D'ou peut venir ce problème ? Carte Mère ? Alim ? Ecran ?


----------



## zigouiman (6 Novembre 2005)

le précédent propriétaire n'aurait pas tenté une install de Panther ou Tiger par hasard ? Dans ce cas mise à jour du firmware et reboot sur un CD système OS9. Pour le firmware c'est ici

Vérifier aussi que la SDRAM installée est d'origine et compatible : PC 100 ou PC 133. Sinon c'est peut-être l'alim qui a laché (il n'y pas forcément d'indices visibles). 

Difficile à déterminer tout ça... enfin si ça boot pas sur le CD système, c'est déjà mal barré cette affaire, enfin pour le coup de la led sur la carte mère, tu devrais essayer le reset ce celle-ci : il doit y avoir un petit bouton gris dessus à coté de la pile... normallement ça démarre à tous les coups (j'ai eu le cas sur PM G4 mirror)


----------



## almighty57 (6 Novembre 2005)

Merci, je vais voir si il veut bien lancer le cd d'OS 9.1, mais je ne pense pas que ca marchera.

Sinon je vais changer l'alim, pour voir ce que ca donne. En espérant que ce ne soit pas la CM qui soit HS


----------



## zigouiman (6 Novembre 2005)

et le reset de la carte mère, ça marche pas ?


----------



## almighty57 (6 Novembre 2005)

Non.. 
Mais là je vien de mettre la carte mère dans un autre imac, je l'ai allumer 30s, il n'y a pas u de dong mais l'ecran c allumé avec le dossier '?' (normal pas de disque dur brancher) !
Je vai échanger les deux cartes alim pour vérifier car sur le deuxième iMac le proc n'est pas à la meme place, donc pas de refroidissement.

ca avant doucement, c net !


----------



## JPhi (20 Novembre 2005)

J'ai le même problème avec un iMac G3 500. Le diagnostic était problème d'alim. J'ai la chance d'avoir un pote revendeur, j'ai donc maintenant 3 iMac démontés sur la table. 
J'ai changé ce que je crois être la carte d'alim. (le gros truc métallique à l'arrière), mais pas de changement... As-tu trouvé la solution pour le tien ?


----------



## routebleue (17 Janvier 2006)

Mon imac G3, système OS 9.2 ne démarre plus du tout. Depuis quelques temps il fallait insister, j'entendais le disque qui avait du mal à tourner, mais ça finissait par démarrer. Ce matin, c'est fini, il ne veut plus rien savoir. Y a-t-il une solution ? Peut-on le faire réparer ?


----------

